# 2040 vs 1745



## stelug

I have tested some 1745 rubbers and they are extremely fast. But have also seeing that in 8 strands mood some chinese hunters choose 2040. Does anyone have yet tested those and can share some info?
thanks


----------



## njenkins

They arent as fast as 1745.. Nor as hard to pull which is why they are used instead for 8 strand.


----------



## stelug

thankyou Njenkins, would you think thery are good enaught for small game hunting? Or recomend 1745? I have been shoting for years 55 libs hunting bow confortably, but with slingshot I always feel way better in accuracy if I stay just under my personal limits


----------



## Guest

tube pull copmarision
2040<1842<1642<1745<2047<2550<2050


----------



## hawk2009

4 strand 1745* or 8 strand 2040* as good as each other I hit a duck from a great distance around 120 feet and took it out using 4 strand 1745*.I dont shoot at game very often usually target shooting but these band set up's will do the job.


----------



## crazyslingshot

danny said:


> tube pull copmarision
> 2040<1842<1642<1745<2047<2550<2050


The pulling force dosen't mean the power .


----------



## stelug

danny said:


> tube pull copmarision
> 2040<1842<1642<1745<2047<2550<2050


good point danny, but my quest is about effectivness more than pulling force as Crazyslingshote jet stated. I tried some 1745 in 4 strands with BB 9,5 and 11 mm and was not enthusiast. Not a long range shooting nor so quick. I have not a crony and had not time to create an impact test jet, but a set of black 2040 in 8 strands with 9,5mm seems faster and so appears 4 strands yellow theratubing. Green and blue theratubing wich request both way more strengh, did not seems to add add more penetrating or range.
What are you using for Your's hunt?


----------



## Guest

stelug said:


> tube pull copmarision
> 2040<1842<1642<1745<2047<2550<2050


good point danny, but my quest is about effectivness more than pulling force as Crazyslingshote jet stated. I tried some 1745 in 4 strands with BB 9,5 and 11 mm and was not enthusiast. Not a long range shooting nor so quick. I have not a crony and had not time to create an impact test jet, but a set of black 2040 in 8 strands with 9,5mm seems faster and so appears 4 strands yellow theratubing. Green and blue theratubing wich request both way more strengh, did not seems to add add more penetrating or range.
What are you using for Your's hunt?

[/quote]

i often use 1745 in 4 strands with BB 9,not 9.5,actually 1745 in 4 strands not big power enough for hunting.,normally i use 2047 and 2050 in 4 srands with BB 9.5-10mm.i do not like 8 trands,too many pieces.
recently i got new model tube 2052,i will try to test it,maybe 17KG pull.


----------



## crazyslingshot

Generally, Being thinner means greater initial velocity.
8 strand 2040 , if used properly, creates much greater power than other setup of bigger tubing.



stelug said:


> tube pull copmarision
> 2040<1842<1642<1745<2047<2550<2050


good point danny, but my quest is about effectivness more than pulling force as Crazyslingshote jet stated. I tried some 1745 in 4 strands with BB 9,5 and 11 mm and was not enthusiast. Not a long range shooting nor so quick. I have not a crony and had not time to create an impact test jet, but a set of black 2040 in 8 strands with 9,5mm seems faster and so appears 4 strands yellow theratubing. Green and blue theratubing wich request both way more strengh, did not seems to add add more penetrating or range.
What are you using for Your's hunt?
[/quote]


----------



## crazyslingshot

It would be better to reduce the length of your setup with 1745 tubing for greater pulling force rather than using the tubing bigger than 1745.


----------



## njenkins

I wonder if we will end up in seperate nuthouses for our endless quest for "perfect" rubber. My route I'm choosing is shooting a bunch of different stuff seeing what I like and what I don't. It seems to be going fairly well so far and I'm learning the characteristics of the different types, which is important. But I don't really sweat the details and small stuff yet..


----------



## hawk2009

crazyslingshot said:


> It would be better to reduce the length of your setup with 1745 tubing for greater pulling force rather than using the tubing bigger than 1745.


I agree you do need to get this right other shooters with these bands took off the ones they were supplied with because they felt they were too short at 13cm.Until it was suggested we put them on and give them another go, to my surprise the bands were to long for me and I cut 10mm off, the length they are at now is 12cm and work a treat.very powerful and do shoot long distance with accuracy no problem.


----------



## keeco

hey guys,i have been shooting an 8 strand 1842 set today.i like it . you might want to try it.


----------



## crazyslingshot

8 strand 1842 ?
You are really a powerful man.


----------



## hawk2009

danny said:


> tube pull copmarision2040<1842<1642<1745<2047<2550<2050


good point danny, but my quest is about effectivness more than pulling force as Crazyslingshote jet stated. I tried some 1745 in 4 strands with BB 9,5 and 11 mm and was not enthusiast. Not a long range shooting nor so quick. I have not a crony and had not time to create an impact test jet, but a set of black 2040 in 8 strands with 9,5mm seems faster and so appears 4 strands yellow theratubing. Green and blue theratubing wich request both way more strengh, did not seems to add add more penetrating or range.What are you using for Your's hunt?[/quote]i often use 1745 in 4 strands with BB 9,not 9.5,actually 1745 in 4 strands not big power enough for hunting.,normally i use 2047 and 2050 in 4 srands with BB 9.5-10mm.i do not like 8 trands,too many pieces.recently i got new model tube 2052,i will try to test it,maybe 17KG pull.








[/quote]
I have to disagree they are definitely 9.5mm steel I use and certainly are strong enough to take game at long distance having taken a duck at the greatest distance and two pigeons so far,two have been taken using 9.5mm steel and the latest which was yesterday was a pigeon from around 50ft using 6mm steel as small as it is it did the job.I dont go hunting just out walking the dog and take my slingshot with me an opportunist really.


----------



## keeco

hey crazyslingshot,yes i am. just geneics and a lifetime of hard physical labor. i will not comment on band sets anymore.i am sorry.


----------



## Dayhiker

keeco said:


> hey crazyslingshot,yes i am. just geneics and a lifetime of hard physical labor. i will not comment on band sets anymore.i am sorry.


Hi keeco, Me too. But wait till the arthritis sets in!


----------



## keeco

hey dayhiker,sorry to hear that.gotta be tough on a man,who spent his life working with his hands.


----------



## bayrat

danny said:


> tube pull copmarision
> 2040<1842<1642<1745<2047<2550<2050


which one will send a 4o cal. lead the fastest?


----------



## Bugar

I been using (after much experimenting) 2040-4 tubes (standard setup) in my dankungs, with 31 inch draw with luck, have tried other setups, but like this the best for my shooters, they will bounce 200 grain lead filled 3/8 hex nut, 44 cal lead ball, 5/16 steel ball off a water tower 100 yards away and 100 ft tall, and really make some racket, that's a far piece and high up in the air, soo I figure they are good enough,, my Flatbands 2 per side on my over the top shooters do the same thing, soo,, I'm just saying what I do and what I got.
I also shoot ***** and squirrels and a few rabbits with small lightweight clay balls at long distances so I won't kill them, they sure do run tho, (just don't want to kill the small critters)


----------



## Guest

bayrat said:


> tube pull copmarision
> 2040<1842<1642<1745<2047<2550<2050


which one will send a 4o cal. lead the fastest?
[/quote]

in my opinion,maybetube 2050 and 2052 .


----------



## huey224

I have herd 1745 are faster than 2040,if i were to get some 1745 i would make it into
2 strand each side.


----------



## hawk2009

1745* is alot stronger than 2040* I have both but only use 4 strand 1745*


----------



## crazyslingshot

my opinion:
4-strand 2040 for kid and female shooters,

4-strand 1745 or 8-strand 2040 for man shooters.

8-strand 1745 for very powerful shooters.

8-strand 2050 for muscle work-out only.


----------



## hawk2009

crazyslingshot said:


> my opinion:4-strand 2040 for kid and female shooters,4-strand 1745 or 8-strand 2040 for man shooters.8-strand 1745 for very powerful shooters.8-strand 2050 for muscle work-out only.


phew just as well I dont use the 2040*.


----------



## dgui

Crazyslingshot said pulling power is not a true measure force delivery. I try out bands by seeing the result of how a projectile will impact a target/can at 10 or 15 feet mostly. Recently tried out some 1745 tubes and they are fine in plinking and target shooting is fine. But, all the rave about the power they are suppose to deliver is very lacking for my expectations. I tried several comninations and on different shooter including Dankungs Axe Hunter. I get the concept of the tubes being looped on the Dankung and they do not get tangled up which is a plus. But even with the bands at 10 inches in length with looping so you are actually using 4 bands it still would not penetrate through both sides of a bean can at 10 and 15 feet and this I did full Butterfly at 58 inches. So the further you pull it back the not faster the shot is propelled. So for fun and so it would not be a total loss I have a few of my plywood shooters that I have set up with one tube on each fork and the tubes measure 7-1/2 inches and it is fine for plinking. No I wonder if the weakest tube is the best bet. I may have to sustain another monetary and time loss to find out that the monkey never learns. I also wonder what the difference is in the yellow and black tubing? Does someone have the answer? Oh one good thing about the tubes is that they last a long long time and one tube on each fork insures no tangle and fast and sure shot loading. This is not at all so for flat bands. The Natural thin Latex is by far the fastest and hardest hitting of all I have tried. They do not last long and they do get tangled with each shot but they do deliver where anc when it counts at least for me. I did the coconut test again at 15 feet with 4 1745 tubes and a 3/8 steel shot only made it through one side but with the Natural Latex bands one per fork the 3/8 steel ball passed all the way through and it kept going. So when you want to really kill a coconut or a bean cann you cant beat Natural Latex flat bands.


----------



## Dayhiker

> So when you want to really kill a coconut or a bean cann you cant beat Natural Latex flat bands.


dgui, you don't think Thera-Band Gold can beat natural latex?


----------

